# :3



## SkittleDash (May 4, 2019)

Don't you hate it when you can't read this because the font's color is the same or nearly the same color as the theme?


Or this one...


Or this one too...


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

Nah


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 4, 2019)

Can you read this?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (May 4, 2019)

as somebody who is starting to have eye problems... I dont know what half of this thread says.


----------



## SkittleDash (May 4, 2019)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Nah
> View attachment 165889



You missed another line. :3


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> You missed another line. :3


Heck


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2019)

Dont you hate it when you except a topic to make you owo

but instead it makes you uwu


----------



## IC_ (May 4, 2019)

I can see all of them in the normal dark theme


----------



## LunaWofl (May 4, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> I can see all of them in the normal dark theme


but can you see why kids love the taste of cinnamon crunch?


----------



## NoNAND (May 4, 2019)

SOMEONE TURN THE LIGHT SWITCH WAAAAAAH IT'S SO DARK I CAN'T HEAR ANYTHING AT ALL


----------



## dAVID_ (May 4, 2019)

Whoever reads this is gay.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 4, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> Whoever reads this is gay.


Damn it
I just found out how to use colored words


----------



## CORE (May 5, 2019)

That is why you Highlight you know when U Copy N Paste those Links like this.



Spoiler: LINK


----------



## smileyhead (May 5, 2019)

(ㆁωㆁ) (◡ ω ◡)


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (May 5, 2019)

AMOLED Master race!


----------

